# Wer kennt sich mit Linux Mint 14 Nadia aus ??



## cuby (16. Januar 2013)

Hallo Linux Freunde  ,


Nach dem ich Linux Mint 14 instaliert habe. Stellte ich fest das das deutsche Sprachpakt nicht instaliert war und sich nicht in der Systemeinstellung runter laden lässt ,weil es falsch Programiert worden ist ,das der falsche Server  angesteuert wird ( so verstehe ich es ) Das gibt auch die Fehlermeldung an. Leider fehlt es mir hier an Programierkenntisse  mit "sudo" in Shell.

Auch das Einstellen der Tastatur geht nicht und weiß nicht, wie ich es Einstellen kann, trotz suchen im Netz. Ich komme dann immer wieder zum programmieren und hier habe ich erst mal keine Ahnung, wie ich das machen sollte  ( ersetzten oder einfügen ??)  

Zu dem haben sich auch noch die Partitionen verschoben in Linux er erkennt plötzlich nach einem update die Partitionen nicht mehr. ( kan nicht zugreifen angeblich brauche ich dafür Rechte, aber verstehe jetzt nicht, wenn ich angegeben hatt das kein Passwort sein soll, das er trotzdem, es verlangt. "root" ??

Versteh jetzt nicht warum es jetzt auf den neuen Rechner so viele Probleme gibt. Bei meinen alten Rechner habe ich keine nennenwerte Probleme. Das einzigste Problem das ich weiß, war der Grafiktreiber. Ansonsten machen ich erst mal nur update ,weil ich mich erst mal auseinader setzten muss ( wie ? ,was?, wo ??)  Denn ich kann nicht alles gleich Wissen. Aber ist interesannt  das Betriebssystem. 


Ich hoffe auf gute Informationen.


lg Cuby


----------



## Jimini (17. Januar 2013)

Bitte gib mal möglichst exakt die Fehlermeldungen wieder, die du erhältst und was genau du vorher gemacht hast ("ich führe XYZ aus und eine Fehlermeldung erscheint: 'TEXT DER FEHLERMELDUNG'").

MfG Jimini


----------



## >M.Pain (20. Januar 2013)

Hallo Cuby,

Als erstes machst du mal das Terminal auf und gibst " sudo apt-get update " kurz warten bis fertig  und danach " sudo apt-get dist-upgrade " ein (ohne Anführungs und Schlusszeichen)
Kann sein das du beim Upgrade was gefragt wirst mit Ja oder Enter bestätigen. Das wars.

Sprache einstellen unter Menü Sprachen, wenn Deutsch nicht vorhanden in der Liste auf Knopf Sprachen hinzufügen/entfernen. Ist die Sprache installiert kannst du mit der Maus an den Anfang der Liste hochziehen, danach Knopf Systemweit anwenden anklicken und PC neustarten.

Solltest du nach einem Passwort gefragt werden, das ist das Passwort was du selber festgelegt hast bei der Neuinstallation. 
Obwohl du das System so eingestellt hast das beim Start kein Passwort abgefragt wird, musst du es trotzdem eingeben bei Systemänderungen wenn danach verlangt wird. (Hat was mit Sicherheit zu tun) 
Wenn du im Terminal das Passwort eingibst siehst du keine Sternchen oder Punkte also nicht wundern.

Was die Tastatur betrifft, die wird automatisch auf Deutsch/Deutschland gesetzt wenn du die Sprachpakete installiert hast.

Welchen Fenstermanager hast du eigentlich im Einsatz? Mate , KDE oder Cinnamon

Hier noch eine gute Anlaufstelle für dich wenn du dich Intensiver mit Linux Mint auseinander setzen willst.

Linuxmintusers.de Sehr gutes Forum schnupper mal rein.


----------

